# [Help]Sony 50W900B



## D3VIL (Dec 2, 2014)

Any reviews of Sony 50W900B ?

Also searched on youtube but didn't found any review...

Want to upgrade from Old 26' LCD Bravia to new LED TV

Many reviews says 950A is better than 950B

So what's your opinion on should i go for 900B on any other ?

Please reply asap

Budget 1.30 lac


Thank You.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2014)

I think you will get better response in Hifivision than in here. More television buffs are out there.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

I think [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] or [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] could help


----------



## D3VIL (Dec 3, 2014)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]
created thread there but nobody replied 

 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] & [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] bro 
please reply asap 

Thank You.


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2014)

[MENTION=168455]D3VIL[/MENTION] My internet is very slow today I will provide my suggestion tommorow only.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2014)

Mate, it all depends on how far you wish to sit from the TV screen and what content you wish to play.
For a football or cricket fan I would not suggest an edge lit LED TV as they have DSE and I cannot find a reviewer who has reviewed the TV for DSE.

Here is a review of 950B and it may use a different panel Sony W950B Review (KDL55W950B, KDL65W950B)

I personally have now turned to projectors as they are cheap and are good even for brightly lit rooms.


----------



## D3VIL (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok bro   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] 

   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] bro
5-7 foot.
All daily things ex : movies , MOTOGP[HD channels , usb , pc] (me) , serials (mom and grandmother ) , news , cricket (dad)
and gaming with ps4[later]

Projectors won't be ok with my needs..


----------



## Gollum (Dec 4, 2014)

7feet is very less for 50".
9feet is ideal for 42" 
u need at least 12feet diatance from tv.
i suggest u to go to the shop and connect ur pc to it and apply a grey background on desktop to check the panel at 50% backlight.


----------



## Minion (Dec 4, 2014)

D3VIL said:


> Ok bro   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] bro
> 5-7 foot.
> ...



After researching a lot i find LG 49UB850T to be best.It is 4k while sony is full HD only also LG is cheaper than Sony with better tech and will set you back by 1.1L.
LINK
ULTRA HD TV LG 49UB850T


----------

